# amino acid tabs



## Bonesaw (Jun 5, 2011)

Just wondering what your take on them is?  I just ordered some universal amino 2700.  I've never heard a bad word about universal and my old man was always telling to take amino pills over whey.  I guess it says to take 3 before meals and pre and post workout so thats what I'll do.  I figured these would be a good way to get some more aminos into my diet.


----------



## fraseram (Jun 7, 2011)

I do amino fast charge after my morn cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

bonesaw, what are you immediate goals at the moment?


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 7, 2011)

They are good to take, but you won't be Getting near the amount of protein as you would with powder whey. 2-3g to 25g. Which also results in less overall calories.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 7, 2011)

I used to take Aminobolic from Ultimate Nutrition. The pills were so big that they almost looked like horse pill. I think they stoped making those now.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> bonesaw, what are you immediate goals at the moment?


short term goal in the next few months 170lb with the continued strength increases I've gotten used to.  Long term somewhere around 190lb.
Just trying anything out that I think will help me get there.
Oh and I'm not substituting these for anything their getting added to the daily grind.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

power is more cost-effective.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

waste of money.. plenty of amino acids in whey powder alone


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 7, 2011)

their not that much money and I dont drink a whey shake with every meal.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

As long as you're getting your daily protein goal, it doesn't matter whether it's shakes or food.

Protein = amino acids.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 7, 2011)

some days I need a little help getting as much protein as I should.  I figured these couldn't hurt.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

a scoop of protein will be better than amino tabs, if you're looking to add protein to your diet


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 7, 2011)

minimal said:


> a scoop of protein will be better than amino tabs, if you're looking to add protein to your diet


 
Hey Bro, curious as to what it is that makes you believe that? As a whole, general fully hydrolized cows protein (amino acids) is a waste, just curious bout your reasoning and the related science. 

Thanks!


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Hey Bro, curious as to what it is that makes you believe that? As a whole, general fully hydrolized cows protein (amino acids) is a waste, just curious bout your reasoning and the related science.
> 
> Thanks!



Simply put, our body has an excellent nutrition partitioning capacity.  

As long as you're eating adequate amount of dietary protein, there is abundance of amino acids in our body all through out the day and our body will utilize them as needed.

Swallowing few grams of amino acid tablets won't make a difference when you're ingesting an amount of protein that far exceeds that quantity.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive been using amino acids ( many different kinds ) products for years and I always notice a difference when taking them. Pop them before your meal and after a meal. Taking them before a meal imo increases protein synthesis and taking an eaa product after make sure to bolster the amino acid profile of your meal, making it a more complete protein ( especially if eating something like quinoa ).

They've been around for years and will remain, the classics never go out of style or lose their effeciancy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> some days I need a little help getting as much protein as I should.  I figured these couldn't hurt.



If that's the case, eat tuna with cottage cheese and some salsa. 50g of protein. Otherwise, don't waste your money.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 8, 2011)

hey juggernaut why did you want to know my goals?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2011)

I used to get up in the middle of the night to piss and I would always keep 5 grams of BCAA's sitting out to swallow down just so I could stay anabolic through the night.

I think its time to keep some HumaPro tabs out for this...


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I used to get up in the middle of the night to piss and I would always keep 5 grams of BCAA's sitting out to swallow down just so I could stay anabolic through the night.
> 
> I think its time to keep some HumaPro tabs out for this...


great idea.  i can't sleep a whole night without waking up the way I'm been eating all day and before bed.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> great idea. i can't sleep a whole night without waking up the way I'm been eating all day and before bed.


 Yeah, I started using HumaPro and PB before bed. I have trouble sleeping on a full stomach.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 8, 2011)

minimal said:


> Simply put, our body has an excellent nutrition partitioning capacity.
> 
> As long as you're eating adequate amount of dietary protein, there is abundance of amino acids in our body all through out the day and our body will utilize them as needed.
> 
> Swallowing few grams of amino acid tablets won't make a difference when you're ingesting an amount of protein that far exceeds that quantity.


 
Good point, thank you. What about all of the toxic waste like ammonia, nitrite, uric acid and the rest of the uremic system that builds up in your blood and tissues acting like a jake break on an up hill climb? Kind of like a fish living in a green nitrogen waste toxic fish tank does not fair well but one in a clean tank grows and gets too happy. Or the decrease in nitric oxide synthesis and down regulation of the amino acid recpetors thus decreasing % of intake utilized and % being added to toxic waste? How are you keeping the BUN down? (Hope asking about your personal medical isn't too personal Bro)


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

Nitrogen waste will put some stress on kidney and liver.. but i personally don't think it's anything to worry about unless you have compromised liver or kidney... at least in the range that most bodybuilders eat which would be about 1-2g of protein per lbm.

As far as % being utilized and % being excreted... i have no idea.  But just with anything, there will be a point of diminishing return after a certain amount.  I remember vaguely that FDA recommended protein intake was only around ~50g daily.   I'm sure bodybuilders can utilize more than that but it seems 1.5g protein / lbm seems to be the general standard now days for bodybuilders.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 8, 2011)

My take on HumaPro over Whey protein is what is the point of taking something that is toxic to your system (whey protein) if you can take something (HumaPro) that has literally no waste and no toxicity...that just my take. Plus I have noticed far better gains (leaned out/put on lean muscle) in a far faster period using HP then then when I used to used whey.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 8, 2011)

I need at least 250 grams of protein per day. 350 seems about right. I can't imagine growing on 50 grams per day.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

I like HumaPro for times when I'm fasting and want to keep insulin down, but still get protein synthesis going on.  It also tastes really good for an EAA mix.

Another one I like is **** Gear, which has BCAA and Serum Super Plasma.  These help increase overall effectiveness of other proteins and lead to more muscle protein synthesis.  Overall, I like adding aminos more than I like adding shakes.  

I do like to take a shake or two, just as a dessert really!  I like the creamy, tasty shakes to get some extra protein before I start fsting again.  It beats drinking a milkshake or eating a slice of pie!


----------

